# Ronal June Specials, 17-18"



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 1999)

Ronal USA's June specials are at
http://www.ronalusa.com


----------



## amerikanzero (Jun 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronal June Specials, 17-18" ([email protected])*

seriously though...what the hell is up with the bear "wheel"? it gives me a headache whenever i try to contemplate why you guys chose a bear...and why a bear for a wheel? lol...maybe im just crazy.


----------



## mike_pops (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Ronal June Specials, 17-18" ([email protected])*

i thought 15" rims went out of style in the late 80's. do people really buy 15" ronals these days???


----------

